# Meet Anchovy!



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. She is very sweet and has cute name.


----------



## plethobeth (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you! I look forward to reading more, and learning more about the breed! I had shelties growing up, so it's a big difference! (Mostly in puppy size )


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board! Talk away, and we love pictures too! Anchovy is a pretty girl.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We welcome you and Anchovy to this board. Thanks for rescueing her and giving her a good home to now enjoy for the rest of her life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Beth Ann, welcome. Anchovy is such a pretty girl- thank you for adopting and giving her the home she deserves. 

In my home, the Rescues Rule- both of my goldies are adopted. 

Make yourself at home and keep the pictures coming of your pretty Anchovy.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome! She's beautiful!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She's a sweetie pie! Thank you for giving her a home and love.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome! To me Anchovy's puppy pic looks 3/4 golden...1/4 Shepard? the Now Pic looks 100% olden...Hummm... Anyway you mix it,, sounds like she is you Family just right! Thanks or Adopting!


----------



## plethobeth (Dec 17, 2011)

Haha no matter what she is she is PERFECT! She definitely has a "golden personality". I've never met such a sweet and loving puppy  She has a little cute attitude, which I love! 

She swipes her little paw at me like she's a cat  But her favorite ever thing to do ever is sit. SUCH A CUTE BABYGIRL!

She definitely completes my family . . . for now at least


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she is a gorgeous girl, no matter what kind of mix! Definitely looking more and more golden!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

She is beautiful! I want to see her tail! Does it have long fur?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Very cute! I don't know why, but when I saw the picture with her tail I thought there was German Shepherd in there somewhere. She looks mostly golden to me though!


----------



## NeyandStella (Dec 23, 2010)

She is so adorable!!! Just look at that face! Enjoy


----------

